# Any Breeders in DFW AREA?



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello All. This is my first post. I am looking for a baby in DFW area ... Any people can direct me to some honest loving breeders? Thanks.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome to SM!!!

Even though it is probably a couple hundred miles from you, an excellent breeder is in Austin: Rhapsody Maltese


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know what you planned on spending, but if Rhapsody or other top show breeders are more than you planned and you are looking for a hobby breeder with home raised puppies, check this website.

http://www.maltesekisses.com/

Joy is one of our SM members, although she hasn't posted in ages. She is in Dallas. A friend has one of her dogs and is thrilled with her.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi









In Texas....as been mentioned is Rhapsody/Tonia 

and also Veranda/Barbara Davis

http://www.verandamaltese.com/v_puppies.html 

and SnoCap/Al Fritter

http://www.snocapmaltese.com/Maltese_Puppies.html

Hope that is of some help.

~Carole~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Let's start with price range. There are a lot of wonderful, knowledge and honest breeders with great lines and have contribued greatly to the breed. These breeders often have a high price tag of around $2000 to $3500 for a pet female and $1000 to $2500 for a pet male. There are other loving breeders who have prices under $1500. I believe the list is equipeed to recommend breeders of both types


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You might also want to check the breeders recommended by the American Maltese Association. There are several in Texas.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

After reading K/C's Mom's post about Texas, I figured out what DFW area was! Had me stumped for a minute there.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 8 2005, 12:55 PM
> *You might also want to check the breeders recommended by the American Maltese Association. There are several in Texas.
> 
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118029*


[/QUOTE]
Interestingly a lot of the best and most famous breeders aren't listed with the AMA site. For instance Toni Holibaugh or Rhapsody. I have no idea why.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I believe Tonia is not part of AMA. Many wonderful breeders selected not to join AMA for their own personal reasons. Chris and Manny of Chrisman Maltese are also not part of AMA.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The AMA is very political and the reason many top breeders refuse to join. :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy:


----------

